# Gps Or Tablet



## Stokescd (Jul 8, 2014)

I believe this is a two fold question... I want to put in 3 back-up cameras- truck bumper, top rear of camper, and rear bumper of camper since I will be pulling the TT by myself regularly. I have seen a few different camera products and one that accepts four cameras, but the most common seem to be two cameras. I also want a RV specific GPS. I have it narrowed down to either the Garmin RV760LMT or the Good Sam/Rand McNally RVND 7725. Both have a connection for a camera but I'm not sure if they both take a universal camera or if it has to be brand specific. I am also considering buying a tablet with GPS and using the "Smart Route-RV Route & GPS Navigation" app on Google but I'm not sure if there is a way to view a camera on a tablet. If there is I'm sure it is wireless and I have read several posts that wireless cameras are not always dependable. I have a full length truck and and the camper is a 323BH so total length is 55-60 feet and that is to far for most wireless cameras.

Does anyone have any suggestions or recommendations? Seems like it comes down to buying a GPS and some type of camera display. It would be nice to have one product that does it all....

Thanks
Chad


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

From my experience:
I have not been able to get my Swift Hitch back up camera to work with my Good Sam/Rand McNally RVND 7725.
And their support does not answer my communication attempts.


----------



## Stokescd (Jul 8, 2014)

Gr8daggett said:


> From my experience:
> I have not been able to get my Swift Hitch back up camera to work with my Good Sam/Rand McNally RVND 7725.
> And their support does not answer my communication attempts.


Thank you for the information!
Is it the Rand McNally or Swift Hitch folks that wont reply?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I have the Garmin RV760LMT and not very impressed with it. In RV mode, it has taken me down roads, that it probably shouldn't - (it doesn't do this all the time). I still use it when we head out and I do like the bigger screen. I also like the fact that it gives you advance warning when your speed is going to drop on a given road.

I also have an apple iPad (4th generation) and garmin has an app that interfaces with the GPS. The app provides for allowing to see weather forecasts while on the road among a few other things. The only catch is that you have to purchase these extras - I did and it wasn't terribly expensive.

Let us know how you make out.

Rick


----------



## AngryA (Apr 29, 2013)

Stokescd said:


> ...I'm not sure if there is a way to view a camera on a tablet. If there is I'm sure it is wireless and I have read several posts that wireless cameras are not always dependable. I have a full length truck and and the camper is a 323BH so total length is 55-60 feet and that is to far for most wireless cameras.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions or recommendations? Seems like it comes down to buying a GPS and some type of camera display. It would be nice to have one product that does it all....
> 
> ...


I recently installed this WIFI Backup Camera. It uses a dedicated WIFI transmitter to send the picture to your phone/tablet with little to no interference.

The user can install it by tapping into the reverse lights or by tapping into the running lights for a constant picture. I put a 12v plug on it to plug it in inside the trailer and I mount the camera in the back window during transit.

It is adaptable to accept input from two cameras. I'm not sure how you switch between the cameras though. There is an App for iPhone & Android that allows you to receive the camera picture on your phone or tablet.

After I installed it I walked over to the neighbors house down the street and I still got a crystal clear picture. The downside is that there is a 1-1.5 second delay in the picture due to the transmission time of the image.

All in all I've been pretty happy with it and it is a great help when changing lanes or backing the trailer.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
AA


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Stokescd said:


> From my experience:
> I have not been able to get my Swift Hitch back up camera to work with my Good Sam/Rand McNally RVND 7725.
> And their support does not answer my communication attempts.


Thank you for the information!
Is it the Rand McNally or Swift Hitch folks that wont reply?
[/quote]

Rand Mcnally


----------



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

We have been thinking about the same topic so the timing on this thread is great.

I like the idea of an iPad for GPS due to its larger screen size and that the WiFi B/U Camera would also work with it.
BUT as soon as you loose your signal you would loose GPS.
I'd guess it'd be the same with using the "Smart Route-RV Route & GPS Navigation" Google app on the iPad??

rdvholtwood you mention that your Garmin interfaces with your iPad but you had to buy extras...besides also needing the Garmin itself what extras did you need and how do you like the interface?

(The link for the WiFi B/U Camera looks like just the ticket! I'm glad to hear you've had a good experiance with it.)


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Well, not exactly. 
You lose the GPS mapping with google earth, for example as the map is WiFi dependent.
iPads with carrier connections (Verizon, ATT) have a true GPS receiver, useable whether you are connected to Verizon/ATT service or NOT.
WiFi only iPads do not have a GPS receiver.
So the issue is to get mapping software for the iPad and use it as a GPS.
Sorry, I don't have any specific recommendations, but I am sure others may have.
Dave


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just about any Android tablet will allow you to use the GPS without having to have cellular service. iPad's require you have service for their GPS to work....which is just crazy IMHO.

If you know you are going to be in an area without service, you can simply download the area from Google Maps, to the device and view in offline mode. I do this all the time on my Samsung Note 3 phone....when we are camping in remote locations and are out dirt bike riding.

Do some research on using the "ok Google" command in Google maps to have the system work in offline mode.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

What I said was service enabled iPads have an actual GPS receiver in the hardware vs. no GPS receiver in the wifi only iPad.
I do not believe you are required to have a service activated with Verizon, ATT, etc.
I believe a GPS application will work fine as long as the iPad has a GPS receiver.
I will test this out with my Verizon iPad that does NOT have Verizon service.
Dave


----------

